# Someone give me ear plugs, ughh. Hedgie Night.



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My daughter is coming home for Christmas from the Navy. I haven't seen her for several months so am very excited. In preparation for this, I decided to give her the spare bedroom which is currently the hedgie room. I washed everything up, moved them into my bedroom.

Wow. Hedgies are NOISY! The spare bedroom is separated from my bedroom by a large bathroom, and they are on the far wall of that bedroom. I had no idea, I never heard them at night. So I have two little guys, not housed together but next to each other. It is one thing to hear the pitter patter of feet on their wheel, the LOUD crunching of their cat food, and the noises of them pushing their kleenex and toilet-paper tubes around. I am a very light sleeper, what was I thinking, not only do they do ALL of the tasks above but they do them in SHIFTS!! Can't they at least coordinate the ruckus? They literally took shifts, all night, I couldn't believe it.

It was really comical and really exhausting at the same time. I've read on here about people falling asleep comforted by the sounds. Um, not me. I was awakened at 11:45 p.m., 1 a.m., 3 a.m., and 5 a.m. The 5 a.m. wouldn't have been so bad except my alarm is set for 5:30 a.m. so I was groaning begging for that half-hour that I was due, ha!!

Maybe tonight I'll be so exhausted I will sleep through it all, here's hoping.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You'll get used to it and then when they are back in their own room, you will miss them. Before our gang got their own room I had 9 in the bedroom. I knew when each one would get up and if they weren't up at the normal time, I'd wake up worrying. 

Now I only have rescues in the room and the first night or two I hear them but after that I sleep right through.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Will I miss the poopy smell too? PHEWWWWW I forgot to mention that. It was only bad when I first went to bed, so I jumped up and rinsed the wheel Riley had JUST used. Whenever they each went later I did not notice the smell. I was worried my bedroom and clothes would start to smell and I would be too used to it to realize it. 

I did like seeing their little houses when I woke up this morning. I felt for each of them for that morning "huff!" that says "I'm alive leave me alone". I love that morning HUFF.  

Thanks, Nancy.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley and I share a room when we go visit my family in Guelph. My boyfriend can sleep right through the noise but I can't. The one night I had a dream that there were a thousand clocks ticking all around me. I woke up and the noise was still there, I was very confused until I realized it was the pitter-patter of hedgehog feet on the wheel. He also likes to bang his ceramic dishes together. That is incredibly loud. I also freak out when I wake up cold in the middle of the night even if the heater is on and his thermometer says the right temperature I convince myself it's broken and then I can't get back to sleep worrying.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My hedgies have their own room thank god  cause i don't think i could stand smelling the poo from 5 hedgehogs pooping on their wheels all nite while i'm sleeping :lol:
My hedgie room has a big sized air purifer with a uv setting and it does an outstanding job it's amazing.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw my hedgie has his own room. Mainly because the dogs share our room if they heard the hedgie throughout the night none of us would sleep :lol: 
But looking at Turbos cage in the morning i dread to think of the noise he makes to be honest. I dont sleep well either and very lightly when i do so i can imagine how you feel  
But we wouldnt have them any other way would we?!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

It's rare that I sleep in the same room as my hedgie, but I love it when I do. I get to hear the pitter patter of her little feet, the crunchy munchy of her eating kibble, the swooshing of her moving around her fleece. To me, it's a joy to hear. To me, it means that she's happy and healthy. She's doing her hedgie thing. Hedgiedaddy, on the other hand, has difficulty sleeping with all that going on. 

Love the pitter patter!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its been a couple nights now. The second night I think I was so tired I slept through most of the racket because last night I couldn't. My daughter flew in at midnight, so it was 2 a.m. before I got to bed, and Riley was up and about quite startled that I was coming into the room at that hour. I thought maybe he'd scurry back to bed but nope. He was happy to munch, crunch, then wheel himself for...I think it had to be 20 minutes before I nodded off. About that time Whyte decided it was his turn...oh my stars I'm not going to survive this. hahaaha!! Had to get up at 5:30 a.m. for work so am running on a couple hours of sleep again. I am thankful my babies are healthy and happy and noisy I guess.  Ya, that's it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

haha awwww, I'm sure you'll get used to it soon!
Though with your luck, I predict that you will sleep soundly a few days before your daughter leaves, then you move the hedgies back to their room, and you will lay awake, missing their sounds. :lol: 

My boy's in my room when I'm at my moms(which is every weekend and holiday) so I've gotten used to his sounds. Though sometimes, I wake up to hear him wheeling, but I quickly fall back asleep, glad to know that he's out and running.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I love hearing them move around lol  . When I'm away from home, or the hedgies aren't home, I can't sleep because it's too quiet. I have my boyfriends hedgehogs, he's also deployed, and he can't sleep at all when he hears them. He gets frustrated if he hears them, so when he's home (which he hasn't been for months  ), I move them into living room. Not even kidding, I was in a hotel, and I couldn't sleep, so I put a youtube video on, on my iPhone of a hedgehog running on his/her carolina storm wheel, and fell right to sleep :lol: .


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I couldnt help but laugh at this story, I love how you told it.. Norma's cage is near my bed as well and she really doesnt make much noise aside from crunching her food and her pitter patter on the wheel, but she was never interested in the toilet paper tubes so she doesnt have those. I think over time you will get used to the sounds and your body wont wake you up for it. For me, my nose is a blessing and a curse, I cannot smell things very well, I sort of have a chronic sinus infection. But I am always paranoid about having a smelly room without noticing it! :lol: I clean her cage daily though & having incense going occasionally.. of course the incense are across the room from her cage so it doesnt bother her. My room is also well ventilated so the smell never gets over powering or strong, if it did I wouldnt burn them with Norma in the same room.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We've got our hedgies in their own room as well & last year we had a couple guests, plus we were getting Zoey & needed to quarantine. So, Cholla got to stay in our room. I LOVED listening to his little pitter patter sounds & eating the kibble. If we were both awake, we would giggle. However, sometimes he would get going on that wheel so hard & fast that he would scoot it & start banging it against the cage. :lol: It was, all in all, a neat experience that I'm glad we got to have. 
Now, if I can't sleep, I'll sneak into the hedgie room, snuggle up in the guest bed & just listen to them.

*Earplugs are a wonderful invention!*


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

ugh, I'm with you here... Paprika sleeps in my room with me, about a foot from the end of my bed, and the room isn't very big to begin with so there isn't much ventilation and smells and sounds tend to linger.. I clean her wheel of twice a day, once before bed and again in the morning when I get up.. I change her litter box everyday and the paper towels I have under her fleece liners.. and once a week I clean the whole thing down and vacuum it out... anyways.. I sleep with earplugs in on the nights I sleep in there... but when I get a chance to I usually end up sleeping on the couch in the living room or elsewhere to avoid sleeping in there with her.. the small space, me being a light sleeper, and having a very good sense of smell has made it more difficult. I have a glade noticeable plug-in in one corner of the room, one of those gel air fresheners sitting on the dresser next to her cage, and an air sponge fresher thing in the other corner of my room and she still wakes me up with her smell some nights.. I love her, but she sure is hard to live so close to.. I wish I had another room to put her in or a window closer to her cage to ventilate the room better :/


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your story did make me laugh. Such a wonderful write-up;so realistic!


----------

